# Cavs vs Hawks - Jan 9th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game-Time! Gonna be a tough win (Lets use this as the game thread)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs Hawks*

Lebron is just an amazing athlete - looked like a wide receiver on that play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes still taking horrible shots

Now turns the ball over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice movement on that possession - Cavs sharp early up 10-4 with 7mins left in the 1st


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looking good - has that bounce back in his step

Amazing how moody this team is. When they are on a winning streak they look like world beaters and vice versa


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron looking good - has that bounce back in his step
> 
> Amazing how moody this team is. When they are on a winning streak they look like world beaters and vice versa


That is totally a true statement.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cleveland is definitely looking very good early on. Atlanta most definitely is not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Got home a little late, so I missed the beginning of the game. Good to see we started off well, but we can't let off the gas here.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown already going with the "4th quarter" lineup. Did we actually set the "tone" in this game by going small and they had to adjust bringing in Law for Horford?

Because from my gamecast thing here we went Devin Brown for Gooden so they had to next position go with Law for Horford. Mike Brown setting the pace is a new thing for me.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs have missed like 10 straight open shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

blah, terrible end to this quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well the Cavs started the qtr well and just went ice cold (Lebron included) 

Still think we are in good shape if the team keeps up their defensive effort. Ugly is our style


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, 27 points combined. Is this some all-time record ? Should be for the season at least.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Am I seeing this wrong? End of first, 14-13 Cleavland.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs are missing a ton of open shots.

Might be tired legs from back to back.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Cavs are missing a ton of open shots.
> 
> Might be tired legs from back to back.


Or it could be because we're the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh my word, AC gets his phrases wrong so often it's embarrassing. Is he going senile? I don't remember this from years ago.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup is a little shaky - Damon Jones/Boobie aren't that good if you don't have Lebron out there with them to create open looks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This game is offending my sensibilities as a basketball fan.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man teams really try to chase Gibson off the line super aggressively 

His rep has really spread

EDIT: WOW Boobie shoots 49% from the 3pt line???? Thats amazing


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We went too the "4th quarter lineup" to quick. Our starters were doing quite well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This game is offending my sensibilities as a basketball fan.


Typical Cavs basketball - ugly and offensive :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ok, Gooden and Varejao play the worst 2 man game I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is such a bonehead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hawks trying to get Lebron in foul trouble - Gooden will have to be disciplined with his help D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's Gibsons only weakness - he needs to learn how to get his shot off in the paint better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow we are shooting 20% from the field. 

5/23 this qtr....down 7 now with 2 mins left


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT defense by Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I suppose we could be down by 20 playing this bad on the 0-side.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No one on the team other than Lebron can even make a field goal..shooting ~20% for the game yet only down 4

Defense kept us in it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

a lot of fouls...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

what a horrible 2nd quarter :no:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> what a horrible 2nd quarter :no:


:cheers:

And what was your impression of the 1st quarter then? haha


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

14-13 at the end of the 1st, I didn't realize there were worse offenses in the league than ours!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> :cheers:
> 
> And what was your impression of the 1st quarter then? haha


thankgod I missed most of it :biggrin:

Cavs shooting 28% yet only down 4.

I expect they'll pick up the shooting and tempo in the 2nd half and bring the score up to a respectable level (eg. 87-82 or something).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What did we have last night, 46 bench points? and 4 in the 1st half tonight....


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 14-13 at the end of the 1st, I didn't realize there were worse offenses in the league than ours!


Come on, I know very well you've watched the Cavs before.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

26 personal fouls already - sloppy sloppy basketball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate the way the NBA is officiated now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I am going to make a guess here and say that all roads will not lead up to 40% for the Cavaliers or Larry Hughes tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, some bull**** officiating there. They've been falling over all night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs playing terrible offensively....down 9 now

Drew with 4 fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some strange calls tonight

Z REALLY REALLY awful tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Mr. Hughes 4 Retirement, got any other betting advice for tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG that was TRASH from Hughes. He just has no lift


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs getting outworked tonight - embarrassing performance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who knew Anthony Johnson could do that still.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hawks celebrating...must've been awhile since they've won a game :azdaja:

Now down 21. Will be interesting to see if the Cavs mail it in or make an effort to get back in the game


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Hey Mr. Hughes 4 Retirement, got any other betting advice for tonight?


One would assume the Cavaliers getting 2.5 points tonight the way we have played and the way the Hawks of played would be a good bet. 

But once again, this is why everyone tells us never to bet on the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hawks celebrating...must've been awhile since they've won a game :azdaja:
> 
> Now down 21. Will be interesting to see if the Cavs mail it in or make an effort to get back in the game


Maybe there'll be some hecklers in the stand, and LeBron will go off again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's the problem tonight I think

Hughes/Sasha are playing so terribly, we can't score with them out there

At the same time, Boobie/Damon get killed defensively so we can't get stops with them out there

Bizarre how we went from playing so well to looking like complete trash in the 1st qtr and can't snap out of it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Here's the problem tonight I think
> 
> Hughes/Sasha are playing so terribly, we can't score with them out there
> 
> ...


Personally I think Mike Brown went to deep into the bench way to early. Not saying it changes the score now, but our starters were all (+) when they were on the floor. They were up 12-4 then the first subs, and by 14-9 he had everyone out of the game besides Lebron.

At some point we might have to trust those other 4 guys to play big minutes, for us too win, and for their confidence.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're just throwing a hard double at Lebron whenever he touches the ball.

Too bad we don't know how to box out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Personally I think Mike Brown went to deep into the bench way to early. Not saying it changes the score now, but our starters were all (+) when they were on the floor. They were up 12-4 then the first subs, and by 14-9 he had everyone out of the game besides Lebron.
> 
> At some point we might have to trust those other 4 guys to play big minutes, for us too win, and for their confidence.


But that's not what Mike Brown's substitution book says to do!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If we can cut it too 12-13 we can only hope our experience and law of averages we turn this thing around for the last 12 minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're not getting the touch fouls they are.

Not like they'd make a difference in this game, just saying.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does Lebron always get hit in the head?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron chance for an and-1 to cut it to 15

Put some pressure on the Hawks they might choke the lead. Chance to get it to 13 or less


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, all it takes is some momentum and we start getting some favorable calls. Weird.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The way we've shot the ball - a 13 pt lead will be tough to overcome

With LBJ though you never know - he has kind of coasted so maybe he is ready for another 4th qtr push 

It's only like 6 possessions if you think about it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

some guy in the crowd is yelling "Im not a witness" LOL..maybe that will get LBJ going again


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The way we've shot the ball - a 13 pt lead will be tough to overcome
> 
> With LBJ though you never know - he has kind of coasted so maybe he is ready for another 4th qtr push
> 
> It's only like 6 possessions if you think about it


Me and Shaq_Diesel would like another fan in Atlanta to piss off Lebron.

Can we rebound tonight? I understand not being able to shoot - but this LBJ at Power Forward isnt working tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AC is crazy. That was just a bad call. It went off AV.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are living or dying by the 3 ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Aww man we're scrwed....Andy holding his knee

Let's pray it's just a stinger or bruise.....why is it every time this team goes on a winning streak someone gets injured


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ****


Do we move our feet on defense?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ut-oh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Of all people we can afford to lose to injury - AV is not one of them. 

****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

so good to see AV walking


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AWWWW Man that replay is nasty

AV could be out for a couple games with that one...his knee went the wrong way


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not that I'd wish injury on anyone, but why does that have to be AV instead of Hughes? lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man put Lebron on JJ - they are isolating him and killing us with that


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

26 fouls to 16 fouls? what are we doing out there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL the Cavs doing it again.

Play like trash for 3 qtr's and then try to comeback in the 4th

LOVE the fire from Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Box out?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That Lebron guy is kinda good.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

One big 3 ball from DJ would be nice now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron taking over on offense and defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron should make an all defense team this year ....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Time is not our friend right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

JJ again kills us. Really would switch LBJ on him

Down 10 with about 6 mins left and couldn't get over the hump. Next few possessions should tell the tale of whether we come back or not


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gonna be tough to do this. Doesn't look like Lebron has the 3's tonight. Gonna have to exclusively go to the basket. Wish we could have had some of Boobie's 3's from last night saved.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, Lebron carrying the team back,,

Wade's doing the same for the Heat right now. No significance to this thread, just throwing it in :biggrin:

How bad was AV's injury? Out over a week, or no?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Gonna be tough to do this. Doesn't look like Lebron has the 3's tonight. Gonna have to exclusively go to the basket. Wish we could have had some of Boobie's 3's from last night saved.


Yeah the offense looks like crap still.

They are doubling Lebron at halfcourt and our spacing is so bad we still can't get decent shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow, Lebron carrying the team back,,
> 
> Wade's doing the same for the Heat right now. No significance to this thread, just throwing it in :biggrin:
> 
> How bad was AV's injury? Out over a week, or no?


Impossible to tell. Looked like a hyperextension rather than ACL or MCL. He walked off.

He'll probably miss some time, but hard to say.

Just now they said it's a knee contusion and achilles strain.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Good start after the timeout


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What benefit has Damon Jones given us tonight? I am only able to watch this one gamecast, but couldn't we have tried Sasha again? or even Shannon?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hawks leaning on that cushion big time - if this game was 4-6 pts closer I think they would choke


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ corner 3

Down 5 2:20 left


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big shot by Damon Jones!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

8 sec violation? what just happened?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs down 5

Any kind of basket here and you can play straight up D on the next possession

We CANT do a LBJ at halfcourt pick and roll - the Hawks will trap it hard. Please Mike B. clear out and let LBJ go from the top of the circle with no pick

Hawks are trying to HOLD ON rather than win. We got a chance


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> 8 sec violation? what just happened?


It was a 24 second violation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

GODDAMNIT Gooden. How do you travel on that?! 

Lebron just needs to take everything himself from now on.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It was a 24 second violation.


Stupid yahoo gamecast - they need a new updater guy lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AHHHH why go to that pick and roll!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why the hell would Drew Gooden touch the ball?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, we sit around and let Joe Johnson kill us without fighting. It's pathetic to not try something else out. Inexcusable by Mike Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know if Lebron loves that play or Mike B. just has no creativity whatsoever but you CANT run that same pick and roll at halfcourt every time down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Hawks don't care about guarding ANYONE but Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ugh, we sit around and let Joe Johnson kill us without fighting. It's pathetic to not try something else out. Inexcusable by Mike Brown.


He's got to have like 75% of their baskets this quarter. All driving left handed to the rim

GOODEN is so BRAINDEAD. I really can't stand it when he plays stupid like this


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ugh


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The rest of the team has just been pitiful tonight. Completely pathetic. This loss is almost entirely on the supporting cast and their inability to do anything. 

We can't get rid of Larry Hughes fast enough.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why don;'t we have a big man who can finish strong? Gooden had an easy bucket when we were down only 5 abd he traveled


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ugh, we sit around and let Joe Johnson kill us without fighting. It's pathetic to not try something else out. Inexcusable by Mike Brown.


He's got to have like 75% of their baskets this quarter. All driving left handed to the rim

GOODEN is so BRAINDEAD. I really can't stand it when he plays stupid like this


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't know if Lebron loves that play or Mike B. just has no creativity whatsoever but you CANT run that same pick and roll at halfcourt every time down


I stopped watching this game but I know the exact play you're talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't know if Lebron loves that play or Mike B. just has no creativity whatsoever but you CANT run that same pick and roll at halfcourt every time down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron didn't play the greatest, but at least there were times when he tried to show some emotion and bring the Cavs back into it. We dug ourselves too deep a hole, though. 

We completely deserved to lose this game. No energy in the first three quarters just isn't going to cut it. 

And Gooden proceeds to miss a dunk. *sigh*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The rest of the team has just been pitiful tonight. Completely pathetic. This loss is almost entirely on the supporting cast and their inability to do anything.
> 
> We can't get rid of Larry Hughes fast enough.


Lebron, AV, Boobie.

Everyone else pretty much sucks on this team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron didn't play the greatest, but at least there were times when he tried to show some emotion and bring the Cavs back into it. We dug ourselves too deep a hole, though.
> 
> We completely deserved to lose this game. No energy in the first three quarters just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> And Gooden proceeds to miss a dunk. *sigh*


Agreed. Hawks outplayed us - they clearly deserved to win


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes is like a powerful vacuum just sucking the life out of our team. He shoots 2-11 EVERY NIGHT. He's not the only reason we lost tonight, but he sure didn't help at all. 

Mike Brown needs to man up and learn to actually give the productive players the right number of minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gotta give the Hawks credit, they had a rock solid defensive gameplan against us. They took the ball out of Lebron's hands, and made everyone else try to beat them. Obviously they weren't up to the task, but they know that we don't have any other creators on this team, so we end up standing around aimlessly if Lebron isn't playing the point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How does Hughes put up 11 shots in just 19 minutes? He shoots as much Lebron per minute


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

**** happen. We lost. Hahaha. Bron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad loss. We need to win games like this to make up for that 5 game losing streak we had without LBJ

Still at least we fought back into the game - they could've mailed it in down 21


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> How does Hughes put up 11 shots in just 19 minutes? He shoots as much Lebron per minute


It's insane. He plays such a selfish brand of basketball it's ridiculous. I think Shaq_Diesel knows what I'm talking about, as they are having to deal with something similar in Ricky Davis in Miami right now. (Not that Hughes is the same type of character Ricky is...)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> How does Hughes put up 11 shots in just 19 minutes? He shoots as much Lebron per minute


We need to get rid of him at all costs.

He doesn't even try to play within the team concept. He just jacks up garbage and knows Mike B. will let him get away with it


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Has it ever come up to Mike Brown that he should sit Hughes?

He's been trying to trade him for almost 2 years, why not..
Has it ever been mentioned?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Devin Brown plays well for us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I missed the game but taped it. After reading this thread, I'm hesitant to watch it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Has it ever come up to Mike Brown that he should sit Hughes?
> 
> He's been trying to trade him for almost 2 years, why not..
> Has it ever been mentioned?


Hughes would ***** and whine to the media like he was doing when Mike B. tried bringing him off the bench

The only solution is to trade him. Send him to Chicago in the Ben Wallace deal - one overpaid scrub for another


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes would ***** and whine to the media like he was doing when Mike B. tried bringing him off the bench
> 
> The only solution is to trade him. Send him to Chicago in the Ben Wallace deal - one overpaid scrub for another


Ah I see..

Has he ever tried sitting him for a game (when he's been perfectly healthy)?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta really needed this to stop the free falling. This makes up for the game earlier in the week (or was it late last week?) where Woodson tried to use a zone to defend James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well he still couldn't stop James. Lebron just took to long to get going. Where it not for AV going down and Drew coming in. Traveling. And missing two key defensive rotations. Perhaps we would be talking about another team that fell to Lebron's might in the fourth quarter.

I like Atlanta's metal this year. In previous years they would have folded on that run. Just like the Raptors did. But unlike the Raptors they have a true superstar in the quiet unassuming Joe Johnson. He has more than a little icewater in his veins, and when the Hawks needed baskets, he supplied them.

I hope Atlanta makes the playoffs this year. I love their core of Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, and Joe Johnson. And I like the attitude Mike Woodson is implementing on the team. I think this is a team that will only get harder to play for everyone.


----------

